# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مساعدة] ممكن مساعدة

## المميزة

السلام عليكم
شلونكم
الموهيم وحدة من صديقاتي صار عندها فيروس ولم تشبك ينرسل لحاله لكل اللي عندها يكون مثل الرابط مكتوب عليه فوتو ( صورة ) والايميل (اي ايميل ترسليه له يكون في نفس الرابط ايميله مو ايميل اللي مرسله له ) طبعا اني مدري وفتحته سويت له تشغيل وصار يرسل للي عندي و ساعات تطفي المحادثة او حتى ينرسل الكلام لشخص ثاني غير اللي اكلمه 
ملاحظة : مالاحظت اي مشكلة في الجهاز االمشكلة في الايميل نفسه

----------


## المميزة

شدعوة مافي احد يقدر يساعدني ؟؟

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

افضل طريقة ..

ان تركبي برنامج حماية واذا كان مركب ..

تسوي ليه تحديث ..

وتفحصي الجهاز ..

ممكن يضبط معاك ..

كل المودة

----------


## المميزة

المشكلة اني سويت لجهاز سكان وصار عادي بس لم فتحته يوم ثاني رجع على حاله

----------

